# A couple of old (Non working) Electronics!



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Hi all

Had these for years!

The Lanco used to work and kept good time and probably needs a service! I put a fresh (Cheapo!) cell to try it, After a shake it goes for a few seconds but stops :sad: I can't recall if the saga worked or not, I suspect that it did but timekeeping was bad so it was thrown in to the spares box!




























I thought the -ve contact was full of verdegris but it's actually a green plastic seat for the contact!! I never masnaged to get the back off this one as it's somehow held by the crown on the back :tongue:










I've heard of Lanco watches before but not Saga :wacko:

John :smile:


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

the words "Electric" on the Saga look an identical size and font to the Timex Electric watches...............Back looks the same too...... :whistling:


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

I have the very same Saga, still works and keeps good time.

Will get it serviced very soon.

Lanco is very nice, quite jealous really.

Lucky man.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

harryblakes7 said:


> the words "Electric" on the Saga look an identical size and font to the Timex Electric watches...............Back looks the same too...... :whistling:


Saga was a Timex brand:


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Thanks everyone!!

I learned more about the Saga in a few minutes on here than in all the years i've owned it!! :biggrin:

John :smile:


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Silver Hawk said:


> harryblakes7 said:
> 
> 
> > the words "Electric" on the Saga look an identical size and font to the Timex Electric watches...............Back looks the same too...... :whistling:
> ...


They're absolute beauties Hawk, A classic timeless design :clap: 

John :smile:


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2015)

johnbaz said:


> Hi all
> 
> Had these for years!
> 
> ...


are the case backs on the Saga`s glued to the case? i seem to remember the one i had was bonded with what looked like araldite


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Bruce said:


> johnbaz said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all
> ...


I've no idea Bruce, I may have to have another bash at it!!

John :smile:


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2015)

the "crown" does not hold the back on, i think i ran a scalpel round the edge of the caseback, it took ages but eventually i was able to pull the Back off, maybe someone will know better than me :smile:


----------



## stromspeicher (May 28, 2015)

I think the 'correct' way to open these Timex rear-crown watches is from the front, crystal off...


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Oh Dearie me, saw this too late to stop you :scared:

SAGA is a TIMEX sub-brand, the watches are/were based on the LACO brand (West Germany) and the back is NOT - repeat *NOT* meant to come off, instead you remove the movement through the front by lifting the crystal using a multi-tooth crystal lift. You will find FULL service manuals on the TIMEX forum Manulas and Catlogues pages at

http://www.timexwatchforum.com

they *MAY* revive with a quick short spray of Servisol Switch Cleaner (Maplins in the UK) which is an electrical contact cleaner that leaves little or no residue, otherwise Silver Hawk is your man. The backs are indeed epoxied on, and you will really need to take out the crystal for re-assembly, line up the movement and back into the case so that the cell, movement, back and stem are all lined up, then mark the case and back, take it all apart again and epoxy the back onto the case, then re-assemble the whole lot once the epoxy has set, hoping you haven't got epoxy where it shouldn't be and maybe it will all work - - :to_become_senile:

Otherwise it's :russian_roulette:


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

mel said:


> Oh Dearie me, saw this too late to stop you :scared:
> 
> SAGA is a TIMEX sub-brand, the watches are/were based on the LACO brand (West Germany) and the back is NOT - repeat *NOT* meant to come off, instead you remove the movement through the front by lifting the crystal using a multi-tooth crystal lift. You will find FULL service
> 
> ...


Cheers Mel

I've not actually had a go at it yet so many thanks for saving the watch from my hammer and chisel!! :clap:

Cheers, John :smile:


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2015)

mel said:


> Oh Dearie me, saw this too late to stop you :scared:
> 
> SAGA is a TIMEX sub-brand, the watches are/were based on the LACO brand (West Germany) and the back is NOT - repeat *NOT* meant to come off, instead you remove the movement through the front by lifting the crystal using a multi-tooth crystal lift. You will find FULL service manuals on the TIMEX forum Manulas and Catl :smile: ogues pages at
> 
> ...


 :scared: I worked on mine from the back, but it works fine, it never occurred to me to remove the crystal as it "appears" to have a removable case back, infact thats two i have done that way, just goes to show what a cowboy i am :laugh: , i like to be put right though as it means i have learned something new :smile:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

As a wee added extra, it's believed TIMEX originally wanted these to go back to the "trade" for the batteries (cells) to be replaced each year, thus generating regular income for the trade, and very early originals don't even have the battery hatch, and you MUST take the crystal out and remove the movement through the front just/even to replace the cell - - :to_become_senile: popular with the trade, NOT popular with the public!


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Yes, epoxied backs...but known to fall apart in an ultrasonic cleaner :angry:


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

THE FRONT LOADER; I USE THE MULTI CLAW to remove the crystal. this is a good place to start a plan of attack. some round watches look like like they have a removable front bezzel, but dont. a front loader can only take on water thru the stem or crystol. the two piece stem is often a clue to a front loader, but not always --- in my brief experience. vinn


----------



## Balaton1109 (Jul 5, 2015)

Hi all,

First tentative post on the forum, so please be gentle.

Johnbaz, the Lanco movement looks rather like an ESA 9158 as found in the Bulova Caravelle electronic Set-o-Matic (amongst others), so if it's something bigger than a service you may be able to acquire a replacement movement if the Lanco is a to be a keeper. Alternatively, I've no doubt there's more than enough skill in this forum to get it back up and running for you.

Best wishes.


----------

